# Got some new troughs and wondering what plants to put in. Suggestions welcome.



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

I put this in the retirement section as I forgot this one had a gardening section.
Photo below.
Troughs are aporox 1400mm x 400mm x 360mm deep.
They are next to our new sun trap.
We want something with plenty of colour that flowers right through summer.
Our 1st thought was aubretia but google tells me it only flowers till late June.
Perrenial would be nice.
Failing that something easy.....that lasts.
Thanks


----------



## MartinQ (8 Aug 2020)

Dahlias are reasonably reliable, with a bit of protection overwinter.
Patio roses.
Clematis growing up fence(s).
Achillea & monarda
Sedums (need little watering).
Fuchsias.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Aug 2020)

Roses


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2020)

Fuschias


----------



## Teamfixed (8 Aug 2020)

Geraniums? They love sun and don't mind drying out now and again.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Aug 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Roses


TBH we have enough roses on other beds.
Looking for something that will really fill the troughs which is why our 1st thought was aubretia..... only to find they dont flower long enough.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Aug 2020)

Teamfixed said:


> Geraniums? They love sun and don't mind drying out now and again.


Yep - Geraniums is a good call. 

Lavender maybe

Succession of bulbs..........


----------



## postman (8 Aug 2020)

This is the wrong place to post.Troughs and snoots in ,should be answered by an MP. So question c/o Houses of Parliament.


----------



## stephec (8 Aug 2020)

Traditional summer bedding for me, upright stuff like Impatiens, Pelargoniums, and Gazinias in the middle, with trailing stuff like Lobelia, Fuchsias, and whatever your local nursery has in stock round the edge.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Aug 2020)

stephec said:


> Traditional summer bedding for me, upright stuff like Impatiens, Pelargoniums, and Gazinias in the middle, with trailing stuff like Lobelia, Fuchsias, and whatever your local nursery has in stock round the edge.


Thanks.
I will google some of those.
Are any of them long lasting ?


----------



## stephec (9 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> I will google some of those.
> Are any of them long lasting ?


They're all tender plants that are usually treated as annuals. 

Plant them out after the frosts have stopped around mid to late May, then the first frosts of autumn kill them off and you throw them away, then repeat next year. 

If you keep dead heading them they'll flower all summer rather than just a month or two as most perennials do.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Aug 2020)

@Dave7 I've thought about this a bit. Some good ideas in here and I would go with spring bulbs - probably keep it simple and reliable with dwarf daffodils and Muscari - followed by summer bedding.

Looking at your image you need something to provide structure and height plus winter interest. My suggestion would be a few grasses with a height of around 3 feet to plant at the back and perhaps some shorter ones for the front. If you don't add some height and winter interest you'll state out of the window all winter at empty troughs.

I would choose simple easy items rather than the very brightly coloured forms which can be slow and difficult to grow. The great thing about grasses is they will give colour and movement through the winter.

Festuca glauca (blue foliage) would be a possibility for the front. To the back consider Carex testacea, Stipa tenuissima (but not Stipa gigantea) and other golden or brown grasses. I'm pretty brain dead tonight and can't think of much else.

A decent garden centre will have a wide selection.


----------



## irw (9 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> View attachment 540480


Pssst...I think you built your shed backwards!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2020)

irw said:


> Pssst...I think you built your shed backwards!


haha.
Is is actually what was left from the old shed. 
We have ornamenty hangy things** to put on which will hopefully make it interesting.
**eg we have an outside clock/barometer to put on.


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> @Dave7 I've thought about this a bit. Some good ideas in here and I would go with spring bulbs - probably keep it simple and reliable with dwarf daffodils and Muscari - followed by summer bedding.
> 
> Looking at your image you need something to provide structure and height plus winter interest. My suggestion would be a few grasses with a height of around 3 feet to plant at the back and perhaps some shorter ones for the front. If you don't add some height and winter interest you'll state out of the window all winter at empty troughs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul....appreciated.
I have written down all the appropriate suggestions and using Mr Google to check them out.
A quick question...... are those grass thingies all permanent or just winter plants.
TBH..... where they are can't really be seen from the house. Its a sort of hidden sun trap. So it only has to look good when we go down the garden.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks Paul....appreciated.
> I have written down all the appropriate suggestions and using Mr Google to check them out.
> A quick question...... are those grass thingies all permanent or just winter plants.
> TBH..... where they are can't really be seen from the house. Its a sort of hidden sun trap. So it only has to look good when we go down the garden.


The grass thingies are permanent which is why they're good for structure. Obviously it's personal choice but I wouldn't want my eye immediately caught by the rather imposing blue wall. The grasses would be an important feature to draw the eye away at any time of year. Much of what has been recommended is low growing and I feel you need some planting to break up the blue background throughout the year.

Simple grasses put up with a lot, grow well and if they get to big can be dug out, split and replanted.

As I said I'm not much of a gardner but even I can see this one. 😂


----------



## Dave7 (10 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The grass thingies are permanent which is why they're good for structure. Obviously it's personal choice but I wouldn't want my eye immediately caught by the rather imposing blue wall. The grasses would be an important feature to draw the eye away at any time of year. Much of what has been recommended is low growing and I feel you need some planting to break up the blue background throughout the year.
> 
> Simple grasses put up with a lot, grow well and if they get to big can be dug out, split and replanted.
> 
> As I said I'm not much of a gardner but even I can see this one. 😂


I agree.
This is MrsDs project (she is overseer) the colour choice is hers.
It can be changed any time if she decides it it to be so


----------

